# Tuning Plates - Custom Made



## adam cothren (Apr 1, 2015)

Last year I bought an Old Country BBQ Wrangler smoker and quickly realized that I would need tuning plates. I did not realize how hard it would be to get some though. I may be the only one but I doubt it, who didn't have 1/4" plate steel, a plasma cutter, or a shear just lying around to make these things. Now that I have these resources available I would like to offer to make those who can't do it themselves a set of tuning plates. Right now I can do width's in 1" increments up to 6" wide i.e. 1", 2", 3" etc. and can cut them to whatever length you need for your smoker. A set of four 1/4" steel tuning plates will be $119 + will ship them for free. IF anyone is interested you can contact me through here or directly at [email protected].

No one should be without tuning plates because they don't have the resources to get them made. So, here is your chance! I will be uploading pictures over the next few days. For my application the temperatures would register a 65 degree swing from one side of the smoker to the other. After installing the tuning plates and "tuning" the smoker, I have the fluctuation down to an 8 degree swing. Don't miss out on a chance to have even temperatures inside your pit!


----------

